
Ask HN: What to label the rate of change in development speed? - lucasgonze
I am working on a tool to measure the speed of work by engineering teams. One visualization shows whether work is speeding up, slowing down, or going at a constant rate. What would you call that?
======
giantg2
Management calls the amount of work a team completes during a sprint
'velocity'. They usually say it is increasing or decreasing. Most agile tools
already have this measure in them (see JIRA).

------
bradknowles
In fields outside of computer science and technology in general, the rate of
change in velocity or speed is usually called acceleration, or deceleration,
as appropriate.

